# NORWAY - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

*VIF Stadion - New Stadium for Valerenga IF Oslo 23,000 seats*

*VIF Stadion*














































*STADIUM INFORMATION*
*Name*: VIF Stadion
*Club*: Vålerenga IF
*Scheduled inauguration*: 2010
*Capacity*: 23,000 seats

Note: the stadium will be built above the railroadtracks near Oslo Central Station.


*Links*
http://www.vif.no/start.php?sport=vif
http://www.vifstadion.no/index.htm


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Fornebu Arena - Stabaek IF - Oslo - 13,000 seats*

* Fornebu Arena*



















Piece of art I think.Despite of its small size is very modern.Does it remind you of any new european stadium?I reminds me one but I can't remember which.Maybe the new stadium for Sporting Lisbon.

http://www.stabak.no/content/view/1666/2/
Stabaek IF - Official Site
*
STADIUM INFORMATION*
*Name*: Fornebu Arena
*Club*: Stabaek IF
*Scheduled inauguration*: September 2007
*Capacity*: 15,000 seats


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

Vet ikke om de landsdekkene avisene har fått med seg at Stabæk, ja nåværende tippeliga- klubb har endelig fått klarsignal om å bygge ny stadion. Som overskriften sier skal den hete Fornebu arena. Den kommer til å bli begynt bygget på i mai/juni 2006 og vil være ferdig til høstsesongen 2007.

En sånn milepæl i en klubbs historie føler jeg burde bli kommentert litt mer. Stadion kommer til å være Norges første og eneste stadion med tak. Den skal romme 15000 mennesker på idrettsarrangementer og jeg undres også hva som skjer etterhvert med Oslo spektrum ettersom om dette kommer til å bli den klart størte konsertsalen i Oslo området, ja kanskje til og med i Norge. Tallet er 25000. Smuuuuud er det.

Jeg gleder meg i hvertfall enormt og kommer nok ikke til å savne den slitne stadion på Nadderud, jaja en viss sjarm har den, men takk skal dere ha for endelig å fått det her til.

For mer info går du til www.stabak.no.


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

Renderings from future plans for the surrounding area.Awesome , uh?



















Klart for 419 boliger i Rolfsbukta

Etter flere utsettelser gikk den fψrste reguleringsplanen for boliger pε Fornebu igjennom i kommunestyret onsdag 14. desember. Dermed er det klart for byggestart i Rolfsbukta pε nyεret.

Byggeprosjektet i Rolfsbukta er tegnet av Per Einar Knutsen i Arcasa Arkitekter og omfatter 419 leiligheter. Leilighetene skal fordeles over flere bygninger rundt Rolfsbukta med direkte tilgang til sjψen. Stψrrelsene varierer fra 56 til 242 kvadratmeter. Bygningene fεr fire etasjer med en tilbaketrukket femte etasje.
Mellom bebyggelsen og sjψen skal det etableres en offentlig tilgjengelig kaifront pε hele strekningen fra Snarψyveien til Rolfstangen. Kaifronten er innerst i bukta foreslεtt ca. 20 meter bred og pε strekningen ut til Rolfstangen 7 meter bred (3 m gangvei og 4 m brygge). Reguleringsplanen legger fψringer som sikrer allmennheten direkte tilgang til sjψen og omkringliggende grψntomrεder. Adkomsten til omrεdet vil skje fra Rolfstangveien, og parkering er i hovedsak lagt under bebyggelsen.


----------



## Morten M (Apr 17, 2004)

That is just a propossal. Vålerenga are working with plans for a new stadium, and have different building sites in mind, but nothing is decided.


----------



## Sparks (Jan 14, 2004)

Where are the renderings?


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

there is already a thread on this


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

and it is 15000 seats.

from http://www.stabak.no/content/view/1463/153/

Fakta:
15 000 sitteplasser til idrett
25 000 plasser til konserter
Heldekkende tak og kunstgress
VIP, kurs og konferanse
Omfattende serveringskonsept
Banebrytende teknologi
Enkel adkomst - bil og kollektivt
Helårlig bruk
25 - 30 kamper for Stabæk - serie, cup, Europacup, Royal League, vinterturneringer
Landskamper?
4 - 6 gigantkonserter
4 - 5 store idrettsarrangementer
Events og messer for næringslivet
Skreddersydd for oppdeling
Kurs - konferanse
Daglige opplevelser - servering, spill, underholdning


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

:lock:


----------



## Maccabi (Mar 28, 2006)

At the begining.


----------



## Reptilikus (Jan 13, 2006)

*why a new stadium?*

According to Valerenga website, there are plans to expand Ullevaal Stadion to 30.000 seats. Why then build another stadium?


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

TELENOR ARENA - BÆRUM, NORWAY

Main tenants: Stabæk IF football club + concerts

Telenor Arena is a multi-use indoor stadium being constructed at Fornebu in the municipality of Bærum, a suburb of Norway's capital Oslo. It will be used mostly for football matches and will be the new home ground of the football club Stabæk, who currently play at Nadderud stadion. The stadium is scheduled to open ahead of the 2009 season in Norwegian football, which starts on 15th March.

The structure will be a single-tiered bowl attached to a seven-storey building on one side containing retail space, restaurants and bars for the premium-priced seats, executive boxes, and offices. As originally planned, the stadium was to have a retractable roof, but due to the high costs involved it was decided that there would instead be a fixed roof covering both the stands and the pitch. For football matches and other sporting events the total capacity will be approximately 15,600, whereas for concerts it will be up to 23,000.

The project has an estimated cost of 550 million NOK (roughly US$ 79 million, €56 million, £54 million).

The Australian hard rock band AC/DC is scheduled to perform at the arena on 18 February 2009. This concert will be the first of the European Leg of their Black Ice World Tour.

Telenor Arena is the first major football hall (with stands and pitch covered) in Norway.




























Renders: http://www.telenorarena.no/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=56 (click on a picture to enlarge it)


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Brilliant idea, very modern stadium and also it was built for a decent price. The team won the league, which with the new qualification system for the Champions League means they have a serious chance of qualifying. Hopefully they do would love to see an English club play there. 
One problem to me is that the roof is a bit low, wont this cause problems for Goalkeepers when they kick the ball out?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

I think there should be a special rule about a ball hitting the ceiling in that arena. The case where a ball hits the ceiling is expected to happen quite often, IMO, because the ceiling is so low... For all the cases a ball hits the ceiling, it is still in play or called out of play in some cases?


----------



## soccerzlatan (Nov 6, 2008)

well it doesn´t look that impressive to me, to small and only one tier, and whats up with the roof? Look at the swedbank stadium, now that how a small stadium should be constructed.




Carrerra said:


> I think there should be a special rule about a ball hitting the ceiling in that arena. The case where a ball hits the ceiling is expected to happen quite often, IMO, because the ceiling is so low... For all the cases a ball hits the ceiling, it is still in play or called out of play in some cases?


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

berkshire royal said:


> Brilliant idea, very modern stadium and also it was built for a decent price. The team won the league, which with the new qualification system for the Champions League means they have a serious chance of qualifying. Hopefully they do would love to see an English club play there.
> One problem to me is that the roof is a bit low, wont this cause problems for Goalkeepers when they kick the ball out?


The ceiling really is very low (which I already thought when seeing some pics in the "stadium of the year" thread), so there might bee several collisions in every game.

Therefore, I expect a reaction, propably some additional paragraphs to the of UEFA regulations. 
If they do not react by declaring a minimum heigh of a football field (at least in their major competitions), how will things go on? This could become a very dangerous precedence. Do not forget that this construction will be an advantage for the home team which is used to the conditions. They will propably even modify their tactics, at least the way the goalkeeper brings the ball into the game.

To make it short: I could imagine that a stadium like this is not permittet to host Champions League matches. And when I'm wrong, I at least expect an extremely hot and controversial discussion here, in media and the hole europeanb football community after the very first CL match in this hall.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it´s a great arena that fills the purpose. Ideally the roof should have been higher but I don´t think Oslo aspires to host any major football matches in that arena. It also can be used for indoor athletics, ice hockey and so on.


----------



## soccerzlatan (Nov 6, 2008)

it really is a nice stadium!


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I remember watching Rosenborg's game against Chelsea last year in the Champions League and the commentators mentioned proposals for a new retractable roof stadium. Any truth in that?


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

About the ball hitting the ceiling, scientists claim that this will happen only 1-2 times per season.



JYDA said:


> I remember watching Rosenborg's game against Chelsea last year in the Champions League and the commentators mentioned proposals for a new retractable roof stadium. Any truth in that?


Rosenborg have had some talks with HOK Sports (stadium architects) on how to expand Lerkendal stadium. HOK Sports have told RBK that expanding from 22,000 to 40,000 will be possible, but RBK say that 40,000 will only be needed if Norway and Sweden get Euro 2016. If not, they say, 30,000 will be enough.

They will probably build seats in the corners, which are today open. Also they are considering to change some areas behind the goals from seats to standing, like in Dortmund, but on a smaller scale.

Previously they considered a roof, but not anymore.

Source: http://www.rbkweb.no/vis/5923 (in Norwegian)

Bodø/Glimt's stadium plans










The pic above shows Aspmyra, the current stadium of Bodø/Glimt, who play in Norway's top league. NFF (Norway's FA) have said that B/G must either renovate Aspmyra heavily, or soon build a new stadium, because the stadium is too shitty for this level.

In December B/G published their stadium plans, a renevation of Aspmyra.




























The next renders will only be used if Norway/Sweden get Euro 2016 and if Bodø (city of 36,100 people) will be a host city (very unlikely).




























The stadium will have 10,000 seats (obviously more if Bodø gets Euro 2016).

Of course Bodø is way, way too small for a host city so really only the first renders are realistic. Anyway I think 10,000 is too much for B/G, as they only average 3-5,000 now.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Vålerenga's new stadium

For many years Vålerenga have played without a home stadium of their owb, and in the latest years they have shared Ullevaal Stadion (national stadium of Norway) with city rivals Lyn. They've had a dream of their own stadium and in 2008 Oslo municipality said that they can build it in an area donated by the Oslo municipality.

The supposed name for the stadium will be "VIF Kultur- og Idrettspark", meaning "the culture and sports park of Vålerenga IF".

Renders (Published on 28 November 2008):


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Moss FK (in Norway's second highest league), from a city of 40,300 people, currently play at Melløs, with a capacity of 10,000 but with ca. 1,000-2,000 people at each match.

Here are Moss FK's plans:









































































The building of the stadion is expected to start in a few months, and they hope it to be ready in March-April 2010, in time for the start of the 2010 season in Noreay. It will have a capacity of 10,000. Moss FK have said that if they promote this season and the stadium will be ready in 2010, they can get an average attendance of about 4,000.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hønefoss BK (a city with 30,000 inhabitants, Oslo suburb) currently play at a shitty stadium called Hønefoss Idrettspark (Hønefoss Sports Park) in Norway's second highest league. It has a capacity of 4000, but the record is 3773 people:










In November 2007 they started building the new stadium in Schongslunden in Hønefoss. It will have a capacity of 5,000 people, and it will be ready for the start of Norway's football season in March 2009:










Seats will be installed in the whole stadium.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

dande said:


> I think it´s a great arena that fills the purpose. Ideally the roof should have been higher but I don´t think Oslo aspires to host any major football matches in that arena. It also can be used for indoor athletics, ice hockey and so on.


The stadium will be used for every home match of Stabæk IF, Norway's current champions. So there'll be plenty of important matches there.

I don't think it'll be used for athletics much, and ice hockey is a very small sport in Norway (3-4,000 poeple in attendance at most), so I don't think it'll be used for that either.

AFootball and concerts will be the only major events in the stadium.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here are the current (2009 season, starting in March) stadiums of Norway's top league, Tippeligaen:

Name: Color Line stadion - Capacity: 12,000 - Team: Aalesund :bow:










Name: Alfheim stadion - Capacity: 7,500 - Team: Tromsø










Name: Aspmyra stadion - Capacity: 6,100 - Team: Bodø/Glimt










Name: Brann stadion - Capacity: 17,967 - Team: Brann










Name: Fredrikstad stadion - Capacity: 12,800 - Team: Fredrikstad










Name: Komplett.no Arena - Capacity: 9,000 - Team: Sandefjord










Name: Lerkendal stadion - Capacity: 21,000 - Team: Rosenborg










Name: Marienlyst stadion - Capacity: 8,500 - Team: Strømsgodset

http://www.toppfotball.no/aimages
/Marienlyst_stadion_1208954537_485x323.jpg

Name: Skagerak Arena - Capacity: 13,500 - Team: Odd Grenland










Name: Sør Arena - Capacity: 14,300 - Team: Start










Name: Telenor Arena - Capacity: 15,000 - Team: Stabæk










Name: Ullevaal stadion - Capacity: 25,572 - Teams: Vålerenga and Lyn










Name: Viking stadion - Capacity: 16,600 - Team: Viking










Name: Åråsen stadion - Capacity: 12,500 - Team: Lillestrøm










Name: Aker stadion - Capacity: 11,000 - Team: Molde :bash:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow so many beautiful stadiums!


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

5993 said:


> About the ball hitting the ceiling, scientists claim that this will happen only 1-2 times per season.


"American scientists claim..."
I've heard these words quite often, and not always in a credible context. Yehovas Witnesses told me the world would die until latestly 2000 (proposed in the mid-nienties), I heard about "studies" that there would be no evidence for climate change or any danger in smoking.
So ,"scientists" will claim whatever you want them to claim.

Don't understand this as an offense, please, but I have my doubts about this because the fact that the ceiling is very low is just too obvious. Please take into account that in the Frankfurt Commerzbank Arena, the video cupe has been hit several times by now, at least once even during a world cup match.








picture by www.stadionwelt.de

edit: Feel free to compare the heights yourself:


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

Besides this, I must say that I'm deeply impressed with the evolution of Norwegian grounds. Marvellous!


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

IcyUrmel said:


> Don't understand this as an offense, please, but I have my doubts about this because the fact that the ceiling is very low is just too obvious. Please take into account that in the Frankfurt Commerzbank Arena, the video cupe has been hit several times by now, at least once even during a world cup match.


I completely agree, the roof seems way too low. I find it a bit strange that Norway's FA allow football of high level to be played in a stadium with a low roof like this.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I am also impressed by the stadiums in this country.
Even the small teams have nice little stadiums.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

IcyUrmel said:


> Besides this, I must say that I'm deeply impressed with the evolution of Norwegian grounds. Marvellous!


Yes, in the last 2-3 years there has been a huge stadium boom in Norway: 

Some examples:

Aalesunds FK, from this:










To this:










Fredrikstad FK, from this:










To this:










IK Start, from this:










To this:










etc.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Although the stadiums in the top division aree quite nice, stadiums in the second highest league are much worse:

Finnmarkshallen stadion:










Gjemselund stadion:










SIF stadion:










Hopefully soon the stadium boom will reach these small clubs as well.


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tromsdalen UIL (Norway's second highest league) have built a new main stand with 1200 seats, mostly covered. Cost: 37,5 million NOK (ca. 3,9 million EUR, 5,4 million USD, 3,7 million GBP).










With the building of this stand they also rename the stadium from Tromsdalen kunstgres ("the artificial grass football pitch of Tromsdalen") to TUIL Arena. The rebuilding is done in time for the 2009 season (March 2009).


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I see several clubs have chosen artificial surfaces. Is this a new trend in Norway? Is it that difficult to grow grass?


----------



## 5993 (Dec 22, 2008)

JYDA said:


> I see several clubs have chosen artificial surfaces. Is this a new trend in Norway? Is it that difficult to grow grass?


The Norwegian football season usually lasts from March/April to October/November. In the first and the last round of the season it can get very cold so the grass gets a bit destroyed. Therefore artificial grass is needed. My club, Aalesunds FK, was the first in Norway to install artificial grass, in 2005.


----------



## oleevif (Jul 5, 2008)

*Vålerengas new stadium*

http://vifstadion.no/index.php?option=com_easygallery&act=photos&cid=93&Itemid=26


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Capacity and construction starting date?


----------



## Chimba-Wee (Mar 4, 2009)

*Norwegian Tippeliga*

For those of you wanting to check out the recent Norwegian "stadium boom" in further detail, I've collected a few links.

With regard to the population of a mere 4,7 million, the standard of the top flight stadiums is quite remarkable.

On the negative side: In a fair share of even the more recent developments, supporting pillars are used for roof structures - as some of you will notice.

Her are the 15 stadiums of the 16-club-strong top league of the 2009 season, listed alphabetically:

Aalesund
Bodø/Glimt
Brann (Bergen)
Fredrikstad
Lillestrøm
Lyn and Vålerenga (Oslo)
Molde
Odd Grenland (Skien)
Rosenborg (Trondheim)
Sandefjord
Stabæk
Start (Kristiansand)
Strømsgodset (Drammen)
Tromsø
Viking (Stavanger)

Out of these 15, only Viking stadium and Lerkendal (Rosenborg) are among the proposed venues (after expansions) for the joint Euro 2016 bid with Sweden. Other venues (should the Scandi bid be picked) will be built from scratch.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice collection !

There are some fine stadiums in Norway ! My favourites are Aalesund (fantastic 3 tier main stand) , Brann (English style) , Molde (nice architecture), Start, Oslo and Stavanger. 

I absolutely dislike the Rosenborg stadium mainly because of the 'Japanese' roof design. Horrible.


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the main stand at Aalesund looks silly the way as its way too small to have so many levels, but that just my opinion. The rest of the stadium doesnt look very good either, with the wall between the tiers. Molde has a very nice looking stadium. Lerkendal looks kinda silly, but on the other hand I like it as its different from anything else I have ever seen. Viking is just a boring bowl.

My favorite here in Norway is Fredrikstad. Terracing for the home fans, four individual stand, barrel shaped roof on both sides. The only downside are a few supporting pillars and the ugliest VIP stand I have ever seen.

Im quite pleased with our stadium here in Bergen, but we need a new south stand. Its old, built in several stages, has seats with restricted views and is quite far from the pitch. It can be seen in the first picture on this page http://www.stadionsiden.com/stadiums_details.asp?stadium_id=67&method=showphotos . When they will build the new stand is unknown due to the financial situation. On the other hand, Im very pleased with how they built the VIP stands. Instead of splitting the stand in half with VIP seats in the middle, they built the VIP seats at the back. This really helps the atmosphere.


----------



## Lupin III (Mar 2, 2011)

KiwiRob said:


> bullshit there is a lot of money in Norway, it's just that the govt likes hiding it away in the oil fund, rather like the lack of money spent on hospitals, education, the elderly, roads and rail networks, there is more than enough money to solve all of Norways problems and build infrastructure like this.


Countries as Denmark, Finland, Sweden, Netherlands, Belgium and Norway definately can afford expensive projects as holding Euro, World Cup or Olympics but they would never do it.

People are much closer to the democracy because its relative small countries, so the public demand on not wasting money on leasure are huge.

Just take an example from the just finished world championship in cycling held in inner city of Copenhagen. Basically this event only costed some closing down of the street in inner city for a week an extra Police work, on plus side Copenhagen had 200.000 extra visitors and a huuge international marketing, but the public was really angry with the event. So how do you think projects costing more as building a gigantic football stadium would be taken?

People would as in the other countries say, if the building of the projects arent viable, dont build it. Take for an example in norway this stadium would need at least Valerenga or Lyn to move in as day to day tenants. Valerenga working on their own project and Lyn would be ok with Ullevåål as it is today.
The norwegian national team may fill 50k up but, using it 4 times a year wouldnt be viable.

Theres also the problem the small countries in western europe can only use these stadiums for football and not for Rugby, American Football or other teamsports since only football draws crowds.

Interesting you will see the priority in small european countries not going on size or show off but on business seats. Look at Parken in Copenhagen the capacity was reduced from 42.000 to 38.000 last year to make space for more corporate facilities.


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

KiwiRob said:


> bullshit there is a lot of money in Norway, it's just that the govt likes hiding it away in the oil fund, rather like the lack of money spent on hospitals, education, the elderly, roads and rail networks, there is more than enough money to solve all of Norways problems and build infrastructure like this.


I was being sarcastic. Of course we have the money to build a stadium like this, we have have enough money to build a couple hundreds of this kind of stadiums.


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

@Lupin III

You can not compare Norway and Denmark. Denmark are hit by the economic crisis, while Norway is still yet to understand what this crisis even means. 

I think a 40 000 stadium in Oslo is definitely needed. The yearly domestic football cup final tickets are sold out in a matter of minutes, and could on many occasions easly sell the double amount of tickets that Ullevaal has capacity to do. Then you got all the national team games.

I also think it would have potential to be used with big success with other sports events, mostly winter sports during the winter. F.ex like the biathlon event held at Veltins Arena every year.

On top of that it would be Norway's main concert venue.


----------



## 0657 (Jul 15, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> New national stadium for Norway now scrapped?


Jupp. Instead they, (the Norwegian FA), decided to expand Ullevål Stadion with 2700 new seats, bringing the capacity to a massive 28 200-ish... This has a price tag of 120m NOK, about 15m euros. 

http://www.vg.no/sport/fotball/norsk/landslaget/artikkel.php?artid=10031104


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

This is pathetic. We should build a nice new national stadium as well. After all football is our most popular sport. Just this week 80.000 tried to get tickets for the cupfinal in a stadium that just hold 25.000. We have no problem using hundreds of millions of public funding renovating a skijump that is used once a year but not for football. It is expected that football finances all their stadiums by themselves wile other sports gets public funds.


----------



## 0657 (Jul 15, 2011)

My impression is that the goverment is in charge of national or public venues, such as Holmenkollen (ski-jumping) and Bislett (track and field), but leave everything else up to the various sports assosiations and let them take care of them selves as regards to economics, venues etc. I strongly feel that our national football teams stadium should be included in what the govnerment funds, after all football is by far the biggest and most important sport we`ve got here. 
Ullevål stadium was built in 1926 ffs, and allthough it has been expanded and "re-furbished" during the years, it`s old, worn out and not fit for a national team in the western part of europe. Sweden realized that as regards to Råsunda, but again the Norwegian FA choose to do things their own way and not follow the rest of Europe... The big discussion in Norway is wether we need a bigger stadium or not, which i think we do. People against a new and bigger stadium claim that it`s meaningless to waste money on a "huge" stadium which might fill up 2-3 times a year. Like Hansa mentioned, for the Norwegian cupfinal NFF could have easily sold between 80-90 000, mabye as much as a 100 000 tickets for this years cupfinal. If any of the "big" teams in Norway reach the final, the demands for tickets is sky high...


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

*Valerenga Stadion, Oslo Norway*

*Location:* Valle, Oslo, Norway
Club: Valerengens Idretsforrening (VIF)
Capacity: 18,000 (6,000 standing and 12,000 seated)
Start of construction: August 2015
Opens: August 2017

Valerengas supporters "Klanen" will get their own terrace for 6,000 standing spectators behind the goal. 

Only one corner will be filled in when stadium opens in august 2017.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

How much does it cost?


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

JYDA said:


> How much does it cost?


€44M, not including apartments, High School, parking etc. 
Total cost for the project is €77M.


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

Vålerenga Stadion (18,000):

https://flic.kr/p/wVS2qt


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

Vålerenga Stadion:

Fasade south east by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

Vålerenga Stadion:



[url=https://flic.kr/p/wVSE2K]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wCJjnm]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wVkVVK]https://flic.kr/p/wVkVVK


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

When the Valerenga Stadion is finished, the Ullevaal Stadion will be a kind of Norwegian Wembley?


----------



## valerengaoslo (Jul 31, 2015)

iurruti24 said:


> When the Valerenga Stadion is finished, the Ullevaal Stadion will be a kind of Norwegian Wembley?


Yes. National team, cup final and concerts.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

July 27, 2014:










http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/qualifiers/season=2016/matches/round=2000447/match=2018077/index.html


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Vålerenga Stadion opening in September









https://twitter.com/FreddyOslo









https://www.instagram.com/risto1913/


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

New stadium of Valerenga





































http://stadiumdb.com/news/2017/09/new_stadium_valerenga_finally_at_home


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ it looks like from the 90s... Which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Limax (Nov 17, 2007)

A new football stadium is under construction in Norway, Østerhus arena.


Illustration from the stadiums official page:


https://osterhusarena.no/wp-content/themes/osterhusarena/img/stadion.jpg


Webcam from the development:

https://osterhusarena.no/webcam/


The stadium will be the home ground of Sandnes Ulf from the town of Sandnes, neighbors to the larger and more well known club Viking from the city of Stavanger. The arena will be built with a capacity of 7500 seats, and will be prepared in such way that the number of seats later may be increased to near 10 000.

Sandnes Ulf is currently playing in the first division (second tier) of the Norwegian league system.


Slideshow with more pictures from the architects, Plank arkitekter, webpage:

http://plank-arkitekter.no/prosjekter/sandnes-ulf-stadion/ 


Some, I believe, still relevant information in English from stadiumdb.com:

http://stadiumdb.com/designs/nor/sandnes_ulf_ny_stadion


Also, a new stadium for the premier club Stabæk, which were forced out of the somewhat infamous 15 000 seats indoor stadium Telenor arena a few years ago, will also be built in the next few years. This new stadium will get a capacity of around 8000 seats, and is planned to open in 2022. No renders are yet published by my knowledge.


----------

